# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  get well soon / feel better

## tendu

how would a russian say it...   
(i know there is a reflexive verb commonly used to express this.... but for some reason i cannot remember it...  ::  )   
anyone care to help?  
spasibo

----------


## Vincent Tailors

поправляться/чувствовать себя лучше ?

----------


## Guin

выздоравливать

----------


## ReDSanchous

I think поправляться is the best reflexive verb meaning 'get better'.

----------


## translationsnmru

If you are talking to a person who is ill, you can say either "Выздоравливай скорее" or "Поправляйся скорее". Both verbs are frequently used.

----------

